
Ask HN: Why Is GitHub Pages Not Supporting IPv6? - thewavelength
Why is GitHub Pages not supporting IPv6?<p>This is a serious question, no ranting please. I never worked with such a big tech stack nor in such a big company.<p>Why doesn&#x27;t a tech company where one could argue it being in a role-model position in the industry put a priority on this? I do understand companies put their priorities where the money is. Given that GH Pages is also a feature for paid customers (for private repos for example), one could argue this is the case here.<p>Probably one of the reasons is the involved complexity of a CDN. But I&#x27;m interested in the detailed reason(s).
======
detaro
Guessing:

It's very much a "nice to have" feature with low priority, on a product that
itself is likely low priority (Pages).

Even if an IPv4-only site is slower for some subset of users (that have
IPv6-native internet connections and gateways to access IPv4), that's not
something GitHub is likely to care about, especially not with Pages. Pages
being a tiny bit faster doesn't make them money and few people ever notice.
E.g. HTTPS support for custom domains was a lot more important.

